# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Ηλεκτρονικά Εξαρτήματα >  > [Πωλείται / Καινούριο] ολοκληρωμένα ( STK-TDA-TA-TAA-STR)

## tsirvoulis

καλημέρα σε όλους 
διατίθενται προς πώληση τα ολοκληρωμένα που υπάρχουν στην λίστα! 
Τα εξαρτήματα είναι όλα καινούργια, γνήσια, δεν έχουν κολληθεί ποτέ,
 και προέρχονται από στοκ καταστήματος. 


Σε περίπτωση αγοράς πολλών τεμαχίων θα υπάρξει έκπτωση 5-10%. 


 Παραλαβή από το εργαστήριο μου στους Αμπελόκηπους ή αποστολή μετά από κατάθεση. 

πληροφορίες με ΠΜ ή στο 6977526093

Πέτρος Τσιρβούλης

----------

